# Velocidad del viento



## ZOH (Jun 23, 2007)

Alguien tiene idea de como medir la velocidad del viento, pero no en espacio abierto, en una especie de tunel pequeño, gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yo en mis jovenes tiempos utiliza una modificacion de un raton de bola y las tipicas bolitas de pic-pong.

Tod depende de la velocidad y el caudal.

Hay otro metodo llamado de los hilos calientes para la medida de poco aire. Se utilizan dos hilos de gran resistencia tipo nicrom, uno que no le toca el aire que actua como referencia y otro en contacto con el aire, la diferencia entre ellos es la velocidad del aire

Metodo utilizado por el caudalimetro de los coches.



Finalmente el metodo ultrasonico, se trata de construir una barrera ultrasonica, midiendo el tiempo que tarda en llegar la onda podemos conoce la velcidad


----------



## JADC (Jul 1, 2007)

Zoh: Las técnicas más utilizadas para medir la velocidad en un tunel de viento son las siguientes:

1°- Tubo de Pitot: Consiste en utilizar un manómetro (mayormente de rama inclinada) y un tubo que se inserta en el tunel de ensayo (tubo de pitot), la velocidad dependerá de la sección del tunel, de la preión manométrica y del tubo de pitot. Cabe aclarar que si querés una gran precisión también necesitarás un barómetro. Esta técnica es viable para velocidades superiores a 1m/s, por debajo de la misma el error es significativo
2°- Hilo caliente: Consiste en usar un anemómetro de hilo caliente, directamente medís la velocidad en el punto que vos elijas del túnel. Los hilos calientes son muy recomendables para velocidades bajas; dependiendo del instrumento de medición, el rango va hasta 5 o 10 m/seg.
3°- Bola caliente: Idem anterior, pero en vez de usar un gilo caliente en la punta, utiliza una bola caliente.
4°-Velómetro: Consiste en un anemómetro que mide la velocidad a través de la relación del campo magnético que genera unas paletas que giran al ser atravesadas por el aire. Este método podés utilizarlo si querés medir la velocidad del aire a la salida del tunel; teniendo en cuenta que para bajas velocidades el error es considerable (por más que los fabricantes digan otra cosa!!!!).
5°-Balómetro: Al igual que el anterior, sirve solo para velocidad a la salida del túnel. Consiste en un equpo que mide directamente caudal. Recordadno que V=Q/A se determina la valocidad. V=velocidad; Q=caudal; A=Sección (salida) del túnel.
Para más información podés visitar las páginas de TESTO y la de ALNOR.


----------



## randall (Ago 6, 2008)

Y para medir la velocidad del viento en un área abierta, que me podrian decir ?


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 28, 2008)

> 4°-Velómetro: Consiste en un anemómetro que mide la velocidad a través de la relación del campo magnético que genera unas paletas que giran al ser atravesadas por el aire. Este método podés utilizarlo si querés medir la velocidad del aire a la salida del tunel; teniendo en cuenta que para bajas velocidades el error es considerable (por más que los fabricantes digan otra cosa!!!!).



Como dice JADC, esto es te serviría. Te habla de un anemómetro, como las estaciones meteorológicas.

Saludos! Javi.


----------

